# Decodificador 7447 y display 7 segmentos sin dar señal



## Enric

Quiero realizar un circuito muy simple, un descodificador 7447 que muestre números en un display de 7 segmentos. Sin ningún contador automático ni nada por el estilo. He mirado los datasheets y los pins que tengo que conectar y ya está hecho.
La idea es que yo sólo tendría que modificar manualment las 4 entradas (código BCD) y se encendrían los LEDS del display.

El display es de cátodo común (todas las GND están en un solo pin). He probado a, sin el 7447, conectar alguna de las patas del display a los +5V (Vcc) y funciona. El problema es cuando hay el 7447 en medio, que no se enciende ninguna luz. En el 7447 la pata a Vcc está conectada, la de GND también, y las conexiones entre el display y el 7447 también. ¿que problema puede haber, quiero poder dar señal en BCD manualmente (conectando cables a Vcc o a GND) y que muestre un numero en la pantalla.

Me he planteado que alomejor el 1 lògico era GND, y +5V era el 0 lógico, pero aun así ninguna luz se enciende con el 7447 entre medio. También he probado con dos IC distintos (recién comprados), por si el primero estaba quemado. Uno es SN74LS47N y el otro DM7447A.
El SN74LS47N seguro que funciona bien, porque es nuevo. Y.. ¿hay alguna diferencia entre estos dos?

Y la duda final: Utilizo resistencias de 150Ohmios para cada segmento del display. He visto que por el foro recomendábais 270Ohmios. ¿Tiene algún sentido este número?, ¿como se calcula?

Muchísimas gracias,
Enric.


----------



## mabauti

lo tienes conectado de esta manera el display (anodo común)?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. No usé nunca este IC pero usé bastante el CD4511 que supongo tendrá funciones muy parecidas. Fijate de tener bien conectados los pins que te habilitan el display como ENABLE, LAMPTEST, y las que pueda llegar a tener. Fijate también que si le ponés un número mayor que 8 (desde 1001 hasta 1111) estás fuera del BCD y por lo tanto (el CD4511) no te muestra nada en el display.

Las resistencias se calculan así:
(Vo-Vled)/Iled
Vo: tension de salida del decodificador (no desssscodificador)
Vled: tension que cae en el led
Iled: corriente que le querés dar al led. Usá 0.01A


----------



## Enric

Lo vuestro si que es una respuesta rápida!
mabauti, mi display es de cátodo común, y tiene su pata común conectada a GND. Luego, yo puedo transmitirles +5V o GND a las entradas que tu llamas A, B, C y D según conecte unos cable, pero las entradas LT, BI , RBI no están conectadas a ningún lugar. Ah, claro, alomejor eso les da un "1" y hace que no se encienda nada? ¡Ahora voy a probarlo y os respondo!

Francisco Galaza gracias por la correSSScción ;-) Perdona. También gracias por la explicación.
Supongo que Vled tengo que sacarlo de su datasheet, no?

En mi caso:
Display: Mín: 1.5V, Max: 2.4V - Media: 1,95V
(5-1.95)/0.01 = 305 Ohmios
Y si utilizo 2V para el display, para redondear: 300 Ohmios
¡Gracias! Veo que con las resistencias de 150Ohmios llegan 3V al display. Oops.


----------



## Enric

He probado a conectar LT, BI , RBI a GND y el display sigue sin encenderse!


----------



## barracudases

El 7447 tiene en sus salidas un bajo, es decir que tienes que usar un display de anodo comun, segun leo tu usas uno de catodo comun asi el display jamas se activara a menos que le pongas un inversor a cada salida. Ahi esta tu problema prueba de cualquiera de estas dos formas y estoy seguro que te funcionara


----------



## Enric

barracudases tienes razón, ha sido muy tonto por mi parte , pero aun así, algo sí que debería encenderse, se quedaría "apagado" el resultado que yo quiero, osea todo al revés.

He comprobado con un polímetro si salía voltaje por las distintas patas del 7447 y sí, y también varía cuando voy cambiando las 4 entradas. Lo que pasa es que el display no se enciende de ninguna manera. Para comprobar que no está quemado, le doy +5V en alguna de las patas manualmente y si se enciende.

Además, el 7447 puede ser que tenga una salida de +7V?

Voy a volver a hacer pruebas, a ver si alguien tiene alguna idea o me lo explica de manera simple


----------



## barracudases

Segun leo has conectado el rbi, rbo y lamp test a tierra esto esta mal asi nunca te va a funcionar, estos deben ir conectados a vcc para que funcionen correctamente, si quieres probar que este bueno el display entonces si debes de aplicar un cero (gnd) al pin de lamp test esto hara que todos los segmentos se enciendan y luego volver a conectar a vcc. Pero te repito que el display debe ser de anodo comun o usa inversores. asi al cambiar manualmente el codigo bcd de entrada ira apareciendo el numero que deseas.
Saludos


----------



## mabauti

1) Utiliza un display de anodo comun, de otra manera te saldra un resultado inverso 
3) todo se alimenta a 5V
2) LTI, BI y RBI van a +5V

Debes usar las resistencias, usa de 330 ohms

el 7447 va con displays de anodo comun
el 7448 va con displays de catodo comun


----------



## Enric

Vale, he probado a poner un negador (NOT) y me funciona, pero sólo me quedaba un IC y tiene 6 entradas y 6 salidas, por lo que tendré que ir a comprar algunas cosas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jeteur87

he visto sus problemas y aqui dejo este circuito q ver si les sirve


----------



## naldo893

hasta donde yo se para un 7447 se tiene que usar un display de anodo comun y no de catodo comun


----------



## David_Snake

Hola Eric, mira, lo que pasa es que no te sirve el circuito porque tienes un Display 7 segmentos cátodo común y un 7448, y el 7448 sólo es para los display de ánodo común. Cambia el display a ánodo común o cambia el bcd por un 7447. Eso es todo


----------



## Ignus

hola
yo soy mas o menos nuevo en esto de la electronica
y por lo que he hecho en mis clases de digitales
se que el 7447 solo sirve para displays de anodo comun
si quieres uno de catodo comun deberias usar el 74ls48
se configura de la misma forma
pero deben ir las resistencias a la salida del IC
unas de 150 ohms son suficiente


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN

hola.
alguien podria decirme donde conecto las entradas (3,4,5) del integra 7447
selos agradesria mucho.


----------



## fjireh

Las entradas 3, 4 y 5 las conectas a VCC, "1" para que funcione normalmente, osea decodificando. Pero tambien puedes leer la hoja de datos, ahi explica mejor su funcion.


----------



## fjireh

Aqui les mando el esquema de un reloj digital que diseñe y arme, funciona muy bien. Quiza les pueda servir pues he utilizado el 74LS47 y displays de anodo comun. Utilice resistencias de 330, VCC = 5V y el brillo de los leds del display es bastante bueno. Espero que les sea util. Saludos.


----------



## TALAX

Enric dijo:
			
		

> Soy bastante nuevo en la electrónica.
> 
> Expongo mi problema:
> Quiero realizar un circuito muy simple, un descodificador 7447 que muestre números en un display de 7 segmentos. Sin ningún contador automático ni nada por el estilo. He mirado los datasheets y los pins que tengo que conectar y ya está hecho.
> La idea es que yo sólo tendría que modificar manualment las 4 entradas (código BCD) y se encendrían los LEDS del display.
> 
> El display es de cátodo común (todas las GND están en un solo pin). He probado a, sin el 7447, conectar alguna de las patas del display a los +5V (Vcc) y funciona. El problema es cuando hay el 7447 en medio, que no se enciende ninguna luz. En el 7447 la pata a Vcc está conectada, la de GND también, y las conexiones entre el display y el 7447 también. ¿que problema puede haber, quiero poder dar señal en BCD manualmente (conectando cables a Vcc o a GND) y que muestre un numero en la pantalla.
> 
> Me he planteado que alomejor el 1 lògico era GND, y +5V era el 0 lógico, pero aun así ninguna luz se enciende con el 7447 entre medio. También he probado con dos IC distintos (recién comprados), por si el primero estaba quemado. Uno es SN74LS47N y el otro DM7447A.
> El SN74LS47N seguro que funciona bien, porque es nuevo. Y.. ¿hay alguna diferencia entre estos dos?
> 
> Y la duda final: Utilizo resistencias de 150Ohmios para cada segmento del display. He visto que por el foro recomendábais 270Ohmios. ¿Tiene algún sentido este número?, ¿como se calcula?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias,
> Enric.



Usa una pantalla ánodo común. Las salidas de este decodificdor son activas en bajo. Las entradas lt, rb0 y rb1 deben ir al aire, que sería un 1 lógico.


----------



## rulkasdj

TALAX dijo:
			
		

> Usa una pantalla ánodo común. Las salidas de este decodificdor son activas en bajo. Las entradas lt, rb0 y rb1 deben ir al aire, que sería un 1 lógico.



Si las dejas al aire te toma cualquier valor, depende de un monton de factores. Lo de que van a un 1 logico te lo acepto, pero al aire no las dejaria.


----------



## DANIEL086

jajajjaj   mira te recomiendo una dip swit el 7447 solo lee numero binariosss en d DCBA es kiere decir k si kieres k aparesca el 1 en tu display tienes k poner DBCA 
                                                                                    0001  
 algo asi y asi veras  sabes  los numero  binarios no? y asi suseciva mente ojala te sirvaa depues no  se tiene k conectar nada en  tu decoder(7447)  si no  kieren k uses un contador utilisa un dip swip y genera tu cuenta manualmente


----------



## TALAX

Bueno, si usas integrados con salida de colector abierto al dejar las entradas al aire te lo toma como un uno lógico, pero si no es así y te quieres asegurar, las puedes conectar a 5 vcd.
Saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica

LAMP test, si no estoy mal es para verificar si los segmentos del display se iluminan y no esten quemados, por tanto no se deben poner a +Vcc 5V


----------



## nietzche

rulkasdj dijo:
			
		

> TALAX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usa una pantalla ánodo común. Las salidas de este decodificdor son activas en bajo. Las entradas lt, rb0 y rb1 deben ir al aire, que sería un 1 lógico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si las dejas al aire te toma cualquier valor, depende de un monton de factores. Lo de que van a un 1 logico te lo acepto, pero al aire no las dejaria.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Que no sew supone que ttl acepta una pata sin conexion y la toma como un 1 logico?, no toma cualquier valor


----------



## Chico3001

Nop, para nada.... Si la pata se deja al aire puede tomar cualquier valor y convertirse en una fuente de problemas futuros...., siempre es mejor conectar las patas sin usar a VCC o Tierra


----------



## LuisFY

yo tengo un problema con los decodoficadores no se de que forma conectarlos para que dos 7447 me den numeros del 1-15 con dos display de 7 segmentos sin que imprima los otros simbolos


----------



## dbj60885

= yo  he intentado de todo para hacer trabajar el 74185 pero no consigo k me mande señal para los dos 7484 y lo  malo es k no he podido hacer k me funcione ni en  simulacion  alguno me podria decir  si  en el circuitmaker 2000  se puede hacer la simulacion?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El 74185 tiene salida de Open Collector (es decir necesita una resitencia de colector)
Pon a tu circuito en cada salida del 74185 una resistencia de 1K y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jorg

va mira primero para un display de catodo comun necesitas un 7448 xq ese si envia pulsos positivos q es lo q necesita el display q tenes para q funcione y para el 7447 usas un display de anodo comun....


----------



## afcabrera

mabauti dijo:


> 1) Utiliza un display de anodo comun, de otra manera te saldra un resultado inverso
> 3) todo se alimenta a 5V
> 2) LTI, BI y RBI van a +5V
> 
> Debes usar las resistencias, usa de 330 ohms
> 
> el 7447 va con displays de anodo comun
> el 7448 va con displays de catodo comun



oye me gustaria saber que pasa si conecto LTI,BI y RBI a GND. y si es posile que me explicaras que funcion cumplen estos pines.? gracias espero pronta respuesta


----------



## jorg

bueno lti es lamptest osea el pin 3  de el 7447 esto te permite probar si todos los segmentos del display de anodo comun stan bn se conctaa a 5vcc


----------



## samyfull

tengo un problema he utilizado un 7447 con un display de anodo comun, todo me va bien pero, cuando el display cambia de un numero a otro casi no se distinge por que los segmento que no estan en uso prenden aun que un poco mas bajito que los que si estan en uso pero aun asi no se entiende bien... que puedo hacer para resolver este problema?,......


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cómo haz conectado las resistencia limitadoras de corriente de cada pantalla o display.
Publica la conexión de tus panatallas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samyfull

Así es como lo conecte...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Elimina la resistencia de 220 ohmios que está conectada a +5V y mira que sucede, ya que es lo único incorrecto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samyfull

se me olvidaba decirte que enves de 5v estoy usando 3v...

y que pasa si no uso las resistencia en los segmentos del display?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa las resistencias y no tendrás problemas, recuerda que el display es de LEDs y no de focos o bombillas (Los LEDs no son focos son diodos, todo diodo necesita un limitador de corriente, por eso es que se usan las resistencis. Si fuesen focos no habría problema si no se usan resistencias).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

